# Cycling your tank question....



## Evil Toy Maker (Jan 23, 2010)

In an effort to keep from mucking up this *stickied* thread - http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...-dying-your-new-tank.html?posted=1#post237338 I brought my question here. In this article it's suggested that one way to cycle your tank is by adding cocktail shrimp from the local grocery market? Why shrimp? Why not bacon strips or something?
[flame suite on]


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They are easy and clean. Bacon has a bunch of fat, not a good idea. Most meat will have either dyes or fat or something along those lines. Shrimp do not have any of those problems. Easy all the way around


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

do you feed your fish raw bacon strips, or raw pork/beef?


----------



## Evil Toy Maker (Jan 23, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> They are easy and clean. Bacon has a bunch of fat, not a good idea. Most meat will have either dyes or fat or something along those lines. Shrimp do not have any of those problems. Easy all the way around


Thank you. Wasn't interested in using this method and was just curious.


aspects said:


> do you feed your fish raw bacon strips, or raw pork/beef?


No, I don't have any :fish: yet. Just starting up a new tank.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

<- has fed his fish, bits of jerky, bits of bacon, blue cheese, bits of left over salad, salmon bits, basically if there are a few small bits of this and that around they get it. They really like cheese, and they also like eggplant.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Every living thing in my house (fish, bird, cat, human) will eat a Cheerio, or pieces of one. Weird, huh? Nothing magic about shrimp, any ammonia source should do. But shrimp is sort of similar to what is in fish food and since that has worked for others, it could work for you. I think bacon does have nitrates added as a preservative. Frozen shrimp generally don't have anything added. You can cycle with fish food, bottled pure ammonia or even urine. Just do a huge water change before you add fish.


----------



## Evil Toy Maker (Jan 23, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> They are easy and clean. Bacon has a bunch of fat, not a good idea. Most meat will have either dyes or fat or something along those lines. Shrimp do not have any of those problems. Easy all the way around





emc7 said:


> Every living thing in my house (fish, bird, cat, human) will eat a Cheerio, or pieces of one. Weird, huh? Nothing magic about shrimp, any ammonia source should do. But shrimp is sort of similar to what is in fish food and since that has worked for others, it could work for you. I think bacon does have nitrates added as a preservative. Frozen shrimp generally don't have anything added. You can cycle with fish food, bottled pure ammonia or even urine. Just do a huge water change before you add fish.


Cheerios, eh? LOL My 14 yr old daughter would love to make wise cracks about that one! On a side note, kinda good to know about scraps and the likes. But I would be a little weary on what to give them as I know that broccoli is toxic to dogs and our dog loves it.


----------

